# Adrian Flux for me



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

a tip for you younger drivers, try adrian flux. they quoted me and im 19. its a little on the expensive side but they were the only company i found after months of looking. 

customer service is also top.
cheers.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

M.R32 said:


> customer service is also top.


lol. Many on here would disagree with that statement. They suck.


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

haha, maybe ill find out soon then


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

you will find out if you ever need to claim ! 

they offer rediculous book prices for cars that are a write off 

my car was a minter before the accident and it took me 6 months to get them to agree that a 33GTR V-spec running 450hp 3 years ago with a brand new Rod bell rebuilt engine and in MINT condition was worth more the 7 thousand pounds ! I dont care what their little red book tells them - you will only find a pile of poo for that amount (and this was 3 years back)

eventually only got £13k out of them AFTER 9 MONTHS (I lost 9k on that car in 1 year! GRRR) 


Now i will only go with an agreed value insurance and pay £600 for a 600hp R32gtr and an agreed value of £20,000 - im 28 and i didnt need any no claims on the policy either !

Make sure you get an agreed value or you will get robbed.


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

plkettle said:


> Now i will only go with an agreed value insurance and pay £600 for a 600hp R32gtr and an agreed value of £20,000 - im 28 and i didnt need any no claims on the policy either !


May i ask which company you're with?


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

moleman said:


> lol. Many on here would disagree with that statement. They suck.


Just insured my GTR with them - I will not be doing it again after the saga with the Mod sheet and a threatened cancellation of insurance. Their customer service is an Insult. **** em!


----------



## BadBoyJam (Mar 29, 2007)

moleman said:


> lol. Many on here would disagree with that statement. They suck.



touche!!

all i can say is good luck


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Eagle Eyes said:


> May i ask which company you're with?


heritage insurance - it also includes trackday cover for free  

if i have an accident i can choose the garage that repairs it provided it is less than a nissan main dealer (which it would never be as modified parts are much cheaper than std ones)

Also if the car is wrote off for any reason i get £20k immediatly - no messing around for months with the insurance trying to screw you by making silly underpriced offers.


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

"heritage insurance - it also includes trackday cover for free"

Just what i'm after. Phone no., please?

thanks


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Google?

Classic Car Insurance


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

A-plan are only a broker .... it depends on who the insurer is doesn't ?... I thought skyline insurance moved to ensign in the last 2 years.


----------

